
Programming Cheat Sheets - buckwild
http://overapi.com/
======
farinasa
Useful in a pinch, but I would not recommend using these. Make your own. If
you plan on using the language, making your own cheat sheet is the best way to
learn it. By the time you are able to make one, you know what you use, what
you always forget, and what is obscure, but important enough to need a quick
refresher.

~~~
letney
What? Did you even look through at how comprehensive the list of APIs they
have online here is? I'm a full-time developer . No way I'm going to waste my
time making a cheat-sheet for functions I may only write a few calls to when I
could be doing productive coding. There's just too many APIs I need to use.

This is an awesome resource.

~~~
Kluny
Yeah dude.

For something I love and want to use all the time, like Python, I'll make my
own cheat sheet. For something like MySql, where I have to kick myself to pay
attention every thirty seconds, there's no way I'm doing my own cheat sheet. I
can barely bring myself to do the actual work.

~~~
farinasa
Once you make the mental transition from "mysql" to "SQL" and actually treat
it as a language, it gets interesting.

------
martin_
Why are you encouraging deprecated mysql_* functions for PHP? overapi.com/php/

~~~
eksith
Agreed. No note of PDO or even mysqli anywhere, which is pretty unfortunate
since novice programmers starting with PDO would be building safer apps.

Slightly off topic, but my rule of thumb: If your project is too big for
Sqlite, it's big enough for Postgres. If it's too small for Postgres, it's
small enough for Sqlite.

MySQL doesn't _absolutely_ need to fit anywhere in the picture, but of course,
this is precluding any host complications for existing projects.

------
jgw
Here's a very nice Common Lisp quickref for anyone else who might be into it:
<http://clqr.boundp.org/>

------
Fauntleroy
Is that the Comcast Sports South logo being used for CSS?

CSS -> <http://www.csssports.com/>

~~~
ville
Yeah. Looks like they also use a modified FedEx logo for regular expressions,
some sort of unofficial Apache logo for mod_rewrite and .jar file type icon[1]
for Java :)

The website seems useful, however.

[1]: [http://untergunter.deviantart.com/art/Leaf-Mimes-
Icons-20393...](http://untergunter.deviantart.com/art/Leaf-Mimes-
Icons-203934047)

------
ante_annum
I would strongly encourage you to undo the backspace capturing and just allow
my browser to go back in navigation the way I like it to.

~~~
Shivetya
Firefox user here, I was able to backspace just fine. If your somewhere other
than top it takes two of them, one to go to top and the next worked just fine.

Now the dzone links requiring registration can take a hike

------
dylangs1030
What, no Lisp? I'm offended.

No but seriously this is useful. Bookmarked and pinned, extra points for
making it pretty with nice UI. Certainly loads better than sifting through
pages of monochrome documentation for a simple, quick answer to small
problems.

------
goldfeld
Damn, I read that as in "How to program cheat sheets." This is cool. That
would be awesome.

------
gfapps
We also built something very similar, but targeting mobile users only. We
started working on this app as an experiment on html5/cross platform apps; as
well as to get server side experience supporting mobile apps.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/keyboard-
shortcuts!/id489432...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/keyboard-
shortcuts!/id489432981)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.greenlife....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.greenlife.android.shortcuts.a)

The traction has been low till now, highlighting the fact that we need to seek
a lot of feedback and iterate on it.

(edited for formatting; first time poster)

------
callmeed
Why are some entries very fleshed out and comprehensive (jquery:
<http://overapi.com/jquery>) while others are just links out (vim:
<http://overapi.com/vim>)?

Would love to see more listings of keyboard shortcuts. Overall this is really
cool. I'm working on a printed cheat sheet/shortcut product so I'll definitely
use this ...

~~~
strongvigilance
On the about page, they suggest making a pull request if you want to add to
it, so I guess it's a work in progress.

Repo is here: <https://github.com/overthecs/overthecs.github.com>

------
Trezoid
The javascript one is incomplete.

The example I spotted immediately is the extremely useful
document.querySelectorAll()[1] which works very much like $('.someSelector')
in jquery, but completely native and supported by pretty much everything.

[1][https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/DOM/Document.queryS...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/DOM/Document.querySelectorAll)

~~~
tantalor
[https://github.com/overthecs/overthecs.github.com/blob/maste...](https://github.com/overthecs/overthecs.github.com/blob/master/_posts/detail/2012-07-01-javascript.html)

1\. Edit

2\. Propose File Change

3\. Profit

~~~
Trezoid
Done and done.

------
RaSoJo
Very useful. And a really neat execution of a webpage. Was pleasantly
surprised on how the elements shift as the page is resized.

------
notum
<http://overapi.com/religion/> Erm, alright. I was looking for Redis :)

~~~
n3rdy
When time travel is achieved, many of us will need this when our future
programmer selves come back to retaliate.

------
dougk16
Cool idea, and nice execution. Although, I generally work in environments
where I have auto-complete or documentation integration of some kind in the
editor itself, so it's been quite a while since I've used a cheat
sheet...maybe for MySQL if I ever use it again...never seem to become fluent
in it.

------
aroman
What I want to know is why the icon for regular expressions is the Fedex (or
in this case, Regex) logo.

~~~
obstacle1
Going to go out on a limb here and say it was intended as a cute little joke.

------
3dptz
Great work and nice execution.

Although I would rather not see the list of API's be cluttered with items like
"Icons", "Logic", "Physics", etc. They are just general concepts and besides
they have no actual contents beside a wikipedia and Wolfram Alpha link.

------
prg318
Seems like a neat idea, however I can't get any of the cheat sheets to load.
Not sure if their servers are getting hammered or what, but all of the
language cheat sheets show "Loading..." indefinitely for me.

~~~
SeanDav
You probably have javascript disabled. I use noscript to do this and got the
same until I enabled JS for the site.

------
microtherion
It looks like C++ entry is missing my favorite C++ reference site by far:
<http://www.cppreference.com/index.html>

------
gmrple
To the author: Small spelling mistake on the Regex Cheat Sheet: the sub title
of the anchors group is currently "anchros".

Looks cool! will have to use at some point.

------
ajq5623
This is pretty useful! It would be cool if when you clicked a section title
(i.e. String) it would take you to general documentation for that topic.

------
acc00
I was clearly expecting a nice and shiny presentation of Linux kernel API (or
at least system calls) when clicking on the penguin.

------
letney
Where can I recommend missing cheat sheets? I often use the GLSL cheat sheets
and I can't see any links to them on the site.

------
sachingulaya
Shopify liquid cheat sheet: <http://cheat.markdunkley.com/>

------
mdda
The Python Class Special Methods have got extra dashes in. (But I love the
clean look & uniformity overall)

------
hayksaakian
When is this faster than Google combined with THING.methods ?

At least as far as ruby goes it seems of limited use.

------
nakovet
It should be on github pages or something similar, no ads, easy to fork and
contribute.

~~~
wasd
It looks like it is on github pages:
<https://github.com/overthecs/overthecs.github.com>

I don't mind the ads. If its a useful tool, he can feel free to monetize on
it.

~~~
letney
I just hope he can keep it up to date. Some cheatsheets/APIs can change
considerably over subsequent releases.

------
amerf1
Simply amazing, exactly what I was looking for thank you very much

------
suyash
How does the author plan to keep the cheat sheet updated?

------
companyhen
Pretty awesome. Is there anything similar to this?

~~~
DaveChild
There's Cheatography.com (my site), where you can make your own cheat sheets.

------
donutdan4114
_bookmarked_

------
TommyDANGerous
this is amazing, I am so happy someone took the time to put this together.
Love it!!! Where is Objective-C? :(

------
droncancio
it would be awesome to query for a cheatsheet on sublime or the console

------
jordan_clark
I like it. Nice work.

------
jfmercer
bookmarked. good work.

------
SiVal
I was looking for the current, living Python (3.3), not the one kept on life
support for legacy maintenance (2.7).

~~~
tlarkworthy
Eh? GAE and Ubuntu LTS

